# NiteRider Lumina 650 take apart?



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm seriously considering a couple of NR Lumina 650s for my nighttime riding adventures. One for the lid, one for the bars. I like the light weight, no cords, and loads of places sell them for around $125 landed. This weekend, REI has them for $105 before tax. 

One concern tho: Has anybody taken one of these things apart yet? Is the battery user replaceable? I know, you're not _supposed_ to take it apart.... 

I'm just thinking for a couple years down the road when the battery gets weak, how tough would it be for somebody handy, like say me, with decent soldering skills and fabrication skills, to get inside one of these things. It probably has a 18650 LiIon cell inside or something.

I hate disposable stuff, and I don't want to add to the landfill any more than I have to. I would like to get a once piece light that is serviceable, at least by somebody with above average abilities.

In the past, most NR battery packs are basically glued together, and can be taken apart with some effort. Some of the LED heads are held together with a few allen screws.

So, whatcha think?


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Oh, found the BikeRumor article with better pics.

Review: NiteRider Lumina 650 and Solas 2 Watt USB Lights - Bike Rumor










It looks like it is held together with allen screws.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

pimpbot said:


> I'm seriously considering a couple of NR Lumina 650s for my nighttime riding adventures. One for the lid, one for the bars. I like the light weight, no cords, and loads of places sell them for around $125 landed. This weekend, REI has them for $105 before tax.
> 
> One concern tho: Has anybody taken one of these things apart yet? Is the battery user replaceable? I know, you're not _supposed_ to take it apart....


While I like the Lumina 650 because it is aesthetically pleasing to the eye, the battery is not "user serviceable". Since any lamp using a single 18650 battery will not have a very long run time, being able to replace the battery, "on the fly" so to speak is a "must have" feature.

I suggest getting the CygoLite ExpilliOn 700. Can be mounted bar or helmet, has a nice selection of modes and* more importantly the battery can be switched out at will.* Buy a couple spare 18650 cells and ride as long as you wish. USB rechargeable.

If you're buying one on black Friday perhaps REI has these on sale too.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Cat-man-do said:


> While I like the Lumina 650 because it is aesthetically pleasing to the eye, the battery is not "user serviceable". Since any lamp using a single 18650 battery will not have a very long run time, being able to replace the battery, "on the fly" so to speak is a "must have" feature.
> 
> I suggest getting the CygoLite ExpilliOn 700. Can be mounted bar or helmet, has a nice selection of modes and* more importantly the battery can be switched out at will.* Buy a couple spare 18650 cells and ride as long as you wish. USB rechargeable.
> 
> If you're buying one on black Friday perhaps REI has these on sale too.


I should check that one out.

I've always liked NiteRider stuff, especially now that they knocked their prices down to Earth to complete with the cheap stuff from China (and I already have two Magicshines... (but in deep storage that would take $100 and 6 hours of digging in the storage unit to get to).

I hear you on the runtime issue. But, I usually run my lights on medium and low. I kick it up to high for descending fast singletrack bits.

Also, it somebody else said you can run an external USB battery pack to extend the runtime. I have a few of those lying around for my iPhone and helmet camera. I'll try that out myself and report back.

*edit* anyway, picked up two L650s today. See how it goes....


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

pimpbot said:


> ...Also, it somebody else said you can run an external USB battery pack to extend the runtime. I have a few of those lying around for my iPhone and helmet camera. I'll try that out myself and report back.
> 
> *edit* anyway, picked up two L650s today. See how it goes....


I'm not sure you can run the lamp while the battery is charging. I vaguely remember someone else asking that same question and I don't think you can. If you could ( like with cell phones ) that would be great and would allow you to use an external battery. Oddly enough though, that would defeat the purpose of buying a lamp with a self contained battery.


----------



## Titus Maximus (Jan 3, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> ...the Lumina 650 ... battery is not "user serviceable".


You know this how? Have you taken one apart or know someone who did?


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*So I bought two of them....*



Titus Maximus said:


> You know this how? Have you taken one apart or know someone who did?


1) It does not run on external USB power. 

2) It's held together with three small allen screws. It looks like it comes apart pretty easily. I haven't tried yet, because I don't want to void the warranty this early on in the game.

3) Actual runtime is really 1:30 on high before the indicator goes red. :thumbsup:

Also, I have not had it out on the trail yet, but just shining it like a flashlight it doesn't seem that bright. I really have to do a night ride with this thing... see how it goes.


----------



## mtnbiker831 (Sep 19, 2011)

How about a Lezyne super drive Xl? I have a couple I have been happy with...they are a little under rated too. Standard 18650 battery that you can change on the fly too.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I already got two L650s*



mtnbiker831 said:


> How about a Lezyne super drive Xl? I have a couple I have been happy with...they are a little under rated too. Standard 18650 battery that you can change on the fly too.


and with 1:30 runtime on high, which I never really use anyway, is plenty.

I remember when a dual beam NiteRider was like blindingly hot. I rode for years with a 12W Trail Rat on the lid and a 32W dual beam on the bars, and that was plenty. I usually ran the bar light on low and the helmet light off, until I turned downhill on singletrack.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Titus Maximus said:


> You know this how? Have you taken one apart or know someone who did?


Someone else posted about this a while back. That is where I got the information. I checked the Niterider website to confirm this and didn't see any mention that the battery was easily replaceable. Certainly if it was I don't think they would have left that information out as it would be a major selling point.

Anyway, this doesn't mean that you can't disassemble the lamp. Whither of not taking the lamp apart allows you to easily take out the battery is another thing. Either way, if the lamp isn't designed for quick on-the-fly battery exchange I'm not about to bring a screw driver or allen keys along and then try to dismantle the lamp ( on the trail ) just to switch out a battery. With a torch it takes all of 20 sec to switch out a battery, requires no tools and can be done in complete darkness without too much trouble.

To me it makes no sense that someone would take the time to design such a nice looking and functional self-contained lamp and then completely drop the ball when it comes to buyer "useability". This is like buying a lamp and then finding out the only battery you can use is sold by the manufacture because the lamp driver is built into the battery.....:idea:...Uh...almost forgot, Niterider has pulled that trick before too. :nono:


----------



## Doe Boy (Jul 23, 2012)

I got a Lumina 650 last week and love it. Run it on the helmet. Mind you, I was running to NR Cordless 150s before. I want to buy one more, but am thinking about something with over 1000 lumens for the handlebar. Perhaps a Lezyne Pro Mega.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Doe Boy said:


> ...am thinking about something with over 1000 lumens for the handlebar. Perhaps a Lezyne Pro Mega.


The Lezyne Pro Mega looks like a nice light. However it is expensive. Unless you absolutely have to have something on the bars that is super quick release ( in other words you need to remove the lamp when you leave the bike outside ) you might consider something like a Gloworm X2 or Gemini Duo ( for close to the same cost ).

The Pro Mega would be the better solution though if you need to pop the light on and off the bars quickly and easily. Before buying you might want to question Lezyne about the size of the lamp. No dimensions were given on their web site that state the size/wt. of the lamp.


----------



## Doe Boy (Jul 23, 2012)

Cat-man-do said:


> The Lezyne Pro Mega looks like a nice light. However it is expensive. Unless you absolutely have to have something on the bars that is super quick release ( in other words you need to remove the lamp when you leave the bike outside ) you might consider something like a Gloworm X2 or Gemini Duo ( for close to the same cost ).
> 
> The Pro Mega would be the better solution though if you need to pop the light on and off the bars quickly and easily. Before buying you might want to question Lezyne about the size of the lamp. No dimensions were given on their web site that state the size/wt. of the lamp.


You mention that the Lezyne Pro Mega is expensive, but then recommend similarly priced lights. My take away is that you don't think the Lezyne is the most optimal value for a light in that price segment. An all enclosed unit is not a deal breaker for me; I would consider a light with an external battery pack.

I looked at the mtbr review of the Due you mentioned. That seems decent. I like the centered focus and throw of the light. What I like better about the Pro Mega is that its flood light seems to show a lot more of the sides of the trail. On the other hand, the review pics show a hot spot in the distance from the other light that throws. Its still decent, but I would like to see a more consistent spread of the light. Mid area appears to lack a bit.

If I'm spending $200-$250, should I just up the budget to the max I'd be willing to spend a this time and get something at around $300 with much more lumen and spread?


----------



## SIM37 (Jan 2, 2008)

Easy peazy....

3 allen bolts, everything removed. Battery IS indeed user replacable.


----------



## SIM37 (Jan 2, 2008)

U see that red cable on the back end of the light?

Its a small connector that can be unplugged and a new battery can be bought and plugged in (go to those electronic shops). 

Its a 2900mah battery.


----------



## qdave (Jun 5, 2007)

Can we see pics from far side? Please?
18650 cell size? Or other?


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Subbing since I have this light now and might want to review this later


----------



## SIM37 (Jan 2, 2008)

qdave said:


> Can we see pics from far side? Please?
> 18650 cell size? Or other?












So sorry, i haven't taken any other pics besides this. Will do so if I tear it apart again.

I tore it apart cause I rode through a thunderstorm and there was condensation on the inside of the lens. Light was working fine but there was a small amount of condensation that I wanted to get rid of with a hair dryer. So I hastily took some pics. I figured that the battery part might be of interest to anyone who wanted to replace it.


----------



## SIM37 (Jan 2, 2008)

By the way, based on this part number : KP-070-22700

Does anyone have any idea what kind of batter is it? I know it can be found at those electronic hobby shops, but what I'm interested is, can I get a larger capacity battery and stick it in? Assuming the connector/size is the same?


----------



## Doe Boy (Jul 23, 2012)

I really do love this light.


----------



## SIM37 (Jan 2, 2008)

I did a more extensive "tear apart" here. http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...sture-lens-inside-vs-minewt-600-a-831482.html


----------



## H3O (Feb 14, 2013)

I just took apart my new Lumina 650 due to a battery connection problem. After my last ride the unit would not power on, but a blue and red LED was showing. After a VERY fast email back from Niterider support (less than 10min), I was able to speak directly to them and rather than have me return the entire light by mail, they walked me through removing the allen bolts and checking that the battery connector was properly seated - it had partially dislodged after a long gravel road ride. It was easy to pop back into place and has worked perfectly ever since. I suspect it was a bit loose on initial build. Great light, even better service from Niterider! I will be buying a second for my handlebar.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

^ thank you for posting this. Just fixed my Lumina 350 after dropping it. The battery connector became disconnected. Just fixed it.


----------



## bobmckay (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi all,

To anyone have the charging issue with Lumina lights where it blue and red simultaneously, mine was a very simple fix:

Solution to NiteRider Lumina Red & Blue Light Problem (No Power & No Charge) - Bob McKay's Blog

Hope this helps someone

Bob


----------

